# Critique, please.



## Star2Star (Mar 26, 2007)

A friend on mine bought this "foal" at an auction. The former owner claims she's 1 1/2 and that she is a Quarter horse/paint. The first pictures are what she looked like when bought, the later ones are what she looks like now. The last one was taken a few days ago during her bath.

We both lean towards saying she's part shetland. Any ideas? Any really major conformation faults? I know these aren't the best pictures, but I'm hoping I can get one of her standing nice and straight soon.


----------



## theturboexpress (Mar 27, 2007)

*Further notes of interest*

I am the aforementioned owner of said mystery "foal". We had the vet out to look at her and she had the darndest time with her teeth. Apparently, she has the classic teeth of an older horse, somwhere between 3 and 4, however, she only has one set of corners coming in on the bottom and the top pair are just barely beginning to show a hint of coming in. Her teeth, apparently, are unusual, and our vet consulted with another vet and the best they could come up with is that she possibly is 8-10 months and just has unusual teeth. It was sorta confusing to us and the vets were still scratching their heads when they left. She is a real mystery to us, she is very very small (currently 11.2 hands), and we would really appreciate any help or ideas others might have.


----------



## theturboexpress (Mar 27, 2007)

I should also mention that she is supposedly reported to be 1.5 yrs at purchase...meaning the very first picture we have posted is supposed to be her at 1 and half years. Is this possible? That would make her 2, in the last picture on the list.


----------



## Babyrowz (Mar 16, 2007)

she looks younger.but then im not very good with age and that.she looks lovely.very sweet.


----------



## spoiledrottenpenner (Mar 26, 2007)

who is the girl in the picture i think i know her


----------



## theturboexpress (Mar 27, 2007)

Which girl? The 6ft tall one is myself, otherwise known as Rachel F. The shorter one is my sister, Bethany. Oh, and the one riding the horse is my friend, not my sister. My sister is standing next to me.


----------



## spoiledrottenpenner (Mar 26, 2007)

any who. yes the horse does look like it is part pony.


----------



## bolly (Mar 16, 2007)

but the horse is still gawjus! x


----------



## EquineIllusion (Mar 3, 2007)

I think that it is possible that the horse was 1.5 years old at purchase, although that would definitley mean that it had some small breed, such as shetland, thrown in the mix, although her long legs would suggest that she still has a bit of growing to do.

As far as confirmation goes, she isn't spectacular. But I have to admit that these aren't the best critique pictures, but never the less, I'll do my best.

It's much harder to judge the conformation of young horses that are still growing, so bare with me.

She seems ewe necked. This basically means her neck is disproportioned from her body and comes out of her chest on a rather different angle. Her hindquarters are rather small in comparison to her front end. She has nice beack legs, but her fetlocks on her front legs seem long, but then again that could have something to do with her growing stages.

Overall I have to say she is cute & I love her colouring. Goodluck with her.


----------



## Star2Star (Mar 26, 2007)

We both agree she is ewe necked but most of the time her fuzziness covers her defaults.

When we got her, she sat way back on her hind feet. Mostly from need of a good hoove trim. Now she's beginning to straighten up and look better.

She is a sweetheart. Has a very good little temper, though she can be a bit cheeky. Thanks for your input!


----------

